# A work in progress



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice! Looks good!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Good job so far! Can't wait to see more progress. 


Just Cruzin'


----------



## RhinoNinja55 (Oct 3, 2013)

thanks Ill keep posting to keep it up to date


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

I like the rear diffuser!
Care to share your experience with that? Did you have it installed or DIY?


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Looks good keep it up!


----------



## RhinoNinja55 (Oct 3, 2013)

Action Hank said:


> I like the rear diffuser!
> Care to share your experience with that? Did you have it installed or DIY?


Dyi... It wasn't hard just 8 screws... Only thing was I wanted it to hold better in the top corners so I added a few screws to the middle of the chrome tips where u can't see them to help with that... And The screws that came with it where too long... They where hitting to metal bumper bracket n one broke off so I used shorter screws.. But wasn't hard took all of 30mins

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bdauzy (Oct 27, 2013)

Looks good so far. Whered you get that diffuser from?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RhinoNinja55 (Oct 3, 2013)

bdauzy said:


> Looks good so far. Whered you get that diffuser from?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


EBay... Amaon has some as well

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## RhinoNinja55 (Oct 3, 2013)

I am going to painting my interior trim pieces and I was wondering if any one knows if i would be able to just paint the Chevy logo on the steering wheel with automotive enamel spray paint or would that not work?

I thought it would be cool to match the logo with the trim pieces.


----------



## RhinoNinja55 (Oct 3, 2013)

I made a custom plate.. And cut down my plate bracket to cover the holes in the bumper

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RhinoNinja55 (Oct 3, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hah i like it!


----------



## RhinoNinja55 (Oct 3, 2013)

I had a few nice days so i dipped my trunk bar and window trim

cant wait for summer so i can get the front done


----------



## RhinoNinja55 (Oct 3, 2013)

Got my tint put on.. How's it look?














Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow it's looking good!! Makes the car look mean man!


----------



## RhinoNinja55 (Oct 3, 2013)

trevor_geiger said:


> Wow it's looking good!! Makes the car look mean man!


Thanks man.. Yea it is looking pretty BA lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RhinoNinja55 (Oct 3, 2013)

Painted the trim pieces








Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RhinoNinja55 (Oct 3, 2013)

got my blue dome leds in, blue led chevy logo for the trunk and dipped the front end, hows it look


----------



## RhinoNinja55 (Oct 3, 2013)

dipped my mirrors and door handles, installed blue leds under the dash, redipped my hub caps to make them glossy, got rain gaurds


































































































hows it looking?


----------



## RhinoNinja55 (Oct 3, 2013)

found my cars twin brother lol, shows how much different it can look with a few mods


----------



## RhinoNinja55 (Oct 3, 2013)

looking to put in an air intake, any suggestions on brands? think I'm leaning towards k&n at this point


----------

